
Ask HN: Self hosted stats? - cmod
I&#x27;ve been using mint [0] for a decade on almost every web property I own. It&#x27;s fast, simple, and shows me the core of what I want to know instantly: VISITS, REFERRERS, and PAGES — number of visitors, recent general referrers (and if if one referrer is sending significantly more traffic than others), and highest viewed pages.<p>It lets you flip between day, week, and month view for each section without page reload. It&#x27;s so fast. So, lightweight. I still haven&#x27;t found an equivalent (development has been discontinued on it).<p>I&#x27;ve tried Matomo and it&#x27;s just too heavy. Google Analytics feels like using a rocket to light a birthday candle.<p>Anything obvious I&#x27;m missing? Self hosted is preferable but not must have.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;haveamint.com&#x2F;
======
stanislavb
Away from sharing all of your data with Google, I'm not sure what's the
downside of using Google Analytics. Yes, that might be a rocket, but it's damn
easy to use rocket.

------
stephenr
Ive been using goaccess (in static mode) for a while now. Its simple but i
like it.

